# Segmented Pepper mills



## Douglas Feehan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm looking for some guidance on segmented pepper mills like the one Jason Swanson posted here I know I've seen a tutorial but for the life of me can't find it maybe it was on another site.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 10, 2011)

I searched Youtube for segmented turning and found lots of stuff.  Don't remember pepper mills though.  There is a guy that does segmented tool handles.  The process would be the same I guess.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is one from Ed at Exotics

Lin.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Oct 10, 2011)

Smething like this or simler to his pen blanks that look like this:


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 10, 2011)

I eventually want to turn this one.  Looks pretty easy, yet striking when done.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/assets/Projects/Diamond pattern lamination pepper mill tutorial.pdf


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 10, 2011)

Jason does sell his blanks, if you want them the easy way.

If you want to make them, you need a saw that is very accurate and will not "slip" once the setting is made.

There are 360 degrees in a circle, so if you wanted 4 pieces, you would cut them all 90 degrees.  12 segments, 30 degrees.

Do this enough times and then check your fit.

I saw him assemble one at an IAP meeting--made it look easy--personally, I would buy them---but you sure COULD make them---

Hope this helps

BTW, Jason does a week long class on how to do it, so expect a few failures.


----------

